# Filmkritik: The Rock kämpft sich durch einen leidlich spaßigen Fantasy-Schinken



## ThorstenKuechler (4. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik: The Rock kämpft sich durch einen leidlich spaßigen Fantasy-Schinken* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Filmkritik: The Rock kämpft sich durch einen leidlich spaßigen Fantasy-Schinken


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. August 2014)

Man erwartet ja auch eigentlich nur unterhaltsame Action, wenn The Rock die Hauptrolle spielt. Was, wie im Artikel schon angedeutet, schade ist, da der Typ sicherlich mehr drauf hat. Ich hätte ihn mir z.B. als Bane in The Dark Knight Rises gut vorstellen können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. August 2014)

Den Film muss ich nun nicht schauen, aber The Rock mag ich. Wirkt sympathisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Den Film muss ich nun nicht schauen, aber The Rock mag ich. Wirkt sympathisch.


Ist bis heute auch der einzige legitime Nachfolger der alten Action-Heroen wie Stallone, Arnie und Co.


----------



## IceGamer (4. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man erwartet ja auch eigentlich nur unterhaltsame Action, wenn The Rock die Hauptrolle spielt. Was, wie im Artikel schon angedeutet, schade ist, da der Typ sicherlich mehr drauf hat. Ich hätte ihn mir z.B. als Bane in The Dark Knight Rises gut vorstellen können.



Sry, aber da muss Ich dir wiedersprechen! Dafür ist das Image von Dwayne Johnson einfach viel zu unpassend. Der ist "The peoples champion", permanent am grinsen und gut gelaunt. Viel zu sympatisch und bekannt. Die Meisten Leute kannten den Charakter Bane ja nichtmal, da viele "Fans" erst mit den neuen Filmen eingestiegen sind. Da musste man einen etwas unbekannteren Schauspieler nehmen. Ich fand das hat Tam Hardy richtig gut gemacht, er hätte einzig noch mehr Muskelmasse haben können, aber da geht wohl ohne Anabolika nicht viel mehr, von daher, Gesundheit geht vor.

@Topic:

Also soo unterschätzt ist The Rock nun auch nicht. Er ist kein Meister seines Werkes und kann im Gegensatz zu den richtig guten Schauspielern, wie z.B. Christiane Bale, eigentlich nur 1-2 verschiedene Rollen seriös rüberbringen. Als Oberbösewicht taugt er s.o. nicht und das geniale Mastermind würde Ich Ihm auch nicht abkaufen. Mehr als Actionhero taugt der leider nicht. Dafür ist Er aber in diesen Rollen ganz gut, vor Allem seine früheren Filme, wo er noch nicht so lächerlich aufgepump war, haben gezeigt, dass er schon was auf dem Kasten hat. Allerdings sehe Ich seine Fähigkeiten auch in seiner aktuellen Form dahingehend begrenzt. Ähnlich Arnold, perfekter Terminator, aber auch nur, weil man eben schauspielerisch nicht überfordert war 
Um das klarzustellen: Arni hat ein paar geniale Filme gemacht, die Ich immer wieder gerne schaue, aber wenn man mal nur die schauspielerische Leistung betrachtet und diese mit Anderen vergleicht, dann kann man das allerhöchstens als durchschnittlich betrachten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. August 2014)

Tom Hardy war schon vor seiner Rolle als Bane kein unbekannter. Aber er war nunmal sehr unpassend. Schon allein von der Statur und Körpergröße her (Bane ist ca. 1,90-2,10m groß, Tom Hardy nichtmal 1,80m, soweit ich wei0). 
Image hin oder her, aber The Rock hat mehrmals bewiesen, dass er sehr facettenreich ist. Eine Rolle wie Bane (zielstrebig, brutal, extrem gefährlich, intelligent) wäre sicher keine verkehrte Rolle für The Rock. 

Aber mit dem Image hast du Recht...und genau deswegen sollte man The Rock auch andere Rollen zugestehen. Der Mann ist schlichtweg total unterschätzt. ^^


----------



## kaiser1981 (5. August 2014)

Also sieht besser aus als der andere, den fand ich echt schwach!


----------

